# HP printer HP desk top



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Windows 10 can not find a P1100 and the best I get from the HP help sight is
can not download to this computer, check with software supplier.
I have been playing with it all day and it turns out I can print to my sons printer upstairs. He came home to find 12 pages of the one I need.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> Windows 10 can not find a P1100 and the best I get from the HP help sight is
> can not download to this computer, check with software supplier.
> I have been playing with it all day and it turns out I can print to my sons printer upstairs. He came home to find 12 pages of the one I need.


 Have you tried unplugging your printer from the computer?

Restart the computer, run it for a few minutes.

Shut it down.

Plug the printer back into the computer.

Restart the computer, it should say something like, found new hardware, install it as permanent Y / N?

click Y, and you are setup automatically.


ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Have you tried unplugging your printer from the computer?
> 
> Restart the computer, run it for a few minutes.
> 
> ...



Also in the print page program, it should offer you a choice as to which printer to print to, the main one, or the auxiliary, upstairs.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Also in the print page program, it should offer you a choice as to which printer to print to, the main one, or the auxiliary, upstairs.
> 
> 
> ED


I have found a site that explains it is blocked the administrator account and I just have to jump the hoops to do it. 
Maybe tomorrow, I haven't needed to use it for 2 or 3 years. 
How to Fix this App has Been Blocked for Your Protection Error in Windows 10 - YouTube


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> I have found a site that explains it is blocked the administrator account and I just have to jump the hoops to do it.
> Maybe tomorrow, I haven't needed to use it for 2 or 3 years.
> How to Fix this App has Been Blocked for Your Protection Error in Windows 10 - YouTube



Yeah, the prpgrammers are always trying to "improve" performance, by writing new programs that only screw up what worked fine in "85", 0n Win 3.1, When all they had to do was leave it alone.

But NOOOOO, they can't do that, the old don't make them any new money.

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Yeah, the prpgrammers are always trying to "improve" performance, by writing new programs that only screw up what worked fine in "85", 0n Win 3.1, When all they had to do was leave it alone.
> 
> But NOOOOO, they can't do that, the old don't make them any new money.
> 
> ED


I played with Microsoft works on a Win 3 and was surprised that there was less in excel and every new excel there is less and less, and don't dare open the sample, it changed the files and you had to buy it.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Did you download the most recent Win 10 drivers from HP and install it?

How is the printer connected, USB, Ethernet or wireless?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> Yeah, the programmers are always trying to "improve" performance, by writing new programs that only screw up what worked fine in "85", 0n Win 3.1, When all they had to do was leave it alone.


Sometimes the solution to a problem is worse than the problem itself.

I was among those that trash-talked Radio Shack's TRS-80 because every new version "broke" existing programs. But keeping old programs compatible caused Windows to become unbelievably bloated. To every "pro" there is at least one "con", so be careful what you wish for.

It's called The Law of Unintended Consequences.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Drachenfire said:


> Did you download the most recent Win 10 drivers from HP and install it?
> 
> How is the printer connected, USB, Ethernet or wireless?


Finally someone who wants to help installing the printer instead of complaining how things were better in "the good ole days".
Man, I'm really getting so tired of this.

First, we need to know how it is installed.
*Network* = print out the configuration page from the Printer to find out the IP address.
It has to start with a 192.XXX.X.XX or a 10.0.X.X whatever.
*If it starts with a 169.XX. whatever then it does not have any connection.*

Once the IP address is known, add the Printer using the IP address.
This is for ethernet and wireless connections.

*USB* = Check the Device manager to see if Windows already tried to install the printer but couldn't find the Drivers.
Very unlikely, but possible.
That happens if you plug the USB in *before* you start the driver install.

Finally, if there is one thing Windows 10 is good at, then it is recognizing printers on the Network or locally.
Unless, you have a 3rd party Firewall installed, like McAfee or crap like that.
Get rid of it. McAfee will break any Network connection.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

This says you can install using Windows 7 compatibility mode.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> ...the best I get from the HP help sight is
> can not download to this computer, check with software supplier.


This is curious. Do you know what exactly it is trying to download? If it is a driver, I suggest you download it directly from HP and then install it.

This link will take you to the driver download page for your printer.






HP LaserJet Pro P1102 Printer Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support


Download the latest drivers, firmware, and software for your HP LaserJet Pro P1102 Printer.This is HP’s official website that will help automatically detect and download the correct drivers free of cost for your HP Computing and Printing products for Windows and Mac operating system.




support.hp.com





This link explains how to install printer on network in Win 10.






HP LaserJet - Install the Windows driver for an HP printer on a network in Windows 10 | HP® Customer Support


Learn about LaserJet print drivers included in Windows or in Windows Update.




support.hp.com


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> This is curious. Do you know what exactly it is trying to download? If it is a driver, I suggest you download it directly from HP and then install it.
> 
> This link will take you to the driver download page for your printer.
> 
> ...


I did find the file so I have that, it just won't let me open it. Exactly like the guy in the video.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> I did find the file so I have that, it just won't let me open it. Exactly like the guy in the video.


It sounds like a privilege issue. To install software on Win 10, you need to have administrator privileges. 
If your account has administrator privileges, right-click the file and click on "Run as administrator". 
If you do not have administrator privileges, it can go one of two ways depending on the version of Win 10 you have. If it is Win 10 Home, when you right-click to run the file as I described it may show the administrator and ask if you want to run the file under that account. If you have Win 10 Pro and you right-click it as I described you will be prompted for the administrator username and password. You can also login with an account with administrator privileges and run the file from there.

What is the name of the file in question?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> It sounds like a privilege issue. To install software on Win 10, you need to have administrator privileges.
> If your account has administrator privileges, right-click the file and click on "Run as administrator".
> If you do not have administrator privileges, it can go one of two ways depending on the version of Win 10 you have. If it is Win 10 Home, when you right-click to run the file as I described it may show the administrator and ask if you want to run the file under that account. If you have Win 10 Pro and you right-click it as I described you will be prompted for the administrator username and password. You can also login with an account with administrator privileges and run the file from there.
> 
> What is the name of the file in question?


Thanks, I will have another look , just not today. I think I have the file for the printer and an install file for it, I will have to have another look.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

How about unblocking the File download?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

By the way, here is how you unlock the (hidden) Administrator account in Windows 10 Home:

Start > run> CMD but right-click and run as administrator.
Then, paste this into the DOS Screen: 
*net user administrator /active:yes*

Then log off, and log in as Administrator.
*😎*


----------



## argile_tile (Aug 1, 2020)

Nealtw said:


> Thanks, I will have another look , just not today. I think I have the file for the printer and an install file for it, I will have to have another look.


When your talking harry homeowner printers, that can be the case - sometimes your lucky and it just works all the time - sometimes your hours into frustration before your realize it just isn't worth it. You will keep having to have another look, wasting more time money and probably paper also. They are all made in china and china does like it when your arm is twisted to buy a printer when yours actually works (ie, the 32bit 64bit printer driver scams). If you "rarely print" consider "never printing" or sending your print jobs to your local Office Depot (on rare occasions). You can send to Office Depot by email, file, or bring in a thumb USB with you to their location.

Yours does seem to have Win10 drivers which should be auto-installed by Win10.

HP website cannot dowload to your PC? you must be mistaken 

If Win10 says it cannot find your P1100 then it is not attached  Make sure the data cable is "known good". Make sure it's turned on. Make sure it has ink even. If it's a USB printer (and it is), then when you unplug the USB and plug it back in: windows should make a sound and display of the fact.

What is a "known good" USB cable? It is a cable which has been use with a device Win10 has recognized as attached: very much like testing a light bulb and not knowing if the lamp is not broken.

You do have to go to Control Panel and choose your DEFAULT PRINTER. Your P11000 may not be default for some reason or another. And yes if no PRIVACY OPTIONS are chosen in settings Win10 just might choose a network printer (your sons) and print to it.


----------

